
Ring hackers reportedly watching and talking to strangers via in-home cameras - sosodaft
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/13/ring-hackers-reportedly-watching-talking-strangers-in-home-cameras
======
crmrc114
Why do companies in this IOT space just not require 2FA by default? Yes phone
numbers can be stolen, and using a phone number is not -perfect- second
factor. However these stories keep coming up and I cant help but think in each
case that someone has secured their account with the password password123.

